# Shopsmith vs Harbor Freight



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm picking up a used HF Mini Lathe at a great deal and was wondering about the quality of Shopsmith Lathe Tools. I already have a set of HF tools that I bought when I made my homemade Lathe but also know someone with a slightly used set of Shopsmith tools #'s 555026, 27, 28, 29, & 30 which I found out is just a basic set. I wondering if the Shopsmith set is better quality or is just the same as HF to learn on and just wait and buy a better set later. Thanks for your input


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Shopsmith is by far better then Horror Freight. 
Harbor freight Machines are garbage.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

The tools do the cutting. Lathe just goes round and round. I would get with the local turners club; turners seem to be "club-ie", and get advice on what they like for tools. There may not be a simple answer. Some may like carbide inserts for some jobs and hss of others. Different brands for different gouges. My money goes into proper sharpening tools and jigs first.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> I already have a set of HF tools that I bought when I made my homemade Lathe but also know someone with a slightly used set of Shopsmith tools # s 555026, 27, 28, 29, & 30 which I found out is just a basic set.
> 
> - John


My understanding of your question isn't lathe, but lathe chisels? ShopSmith had always used the Buck Brothers tools, which were a pretty ok set of chisels, they were easy to sharpen, and kept an ok edge. The thing about Buck Brothers is how old are they? It's like saying "Irwin" for woodworking chisels. There are guys with older Irwin's, who you just couldn't pry from their hands. Great metal, handles and the entire package. Now there are also guys with the new lines of Irwin chisels, and they will give them to you for free. I think Buck Bros has also made that journey.

Now if the HF chisels are the ones below. First the set of 8 for 70 bux, then the set of 8 for 80 bux. I might try the set of 8 for 80, seen below. I also remind myself HF has a 30 day NO QUIBBLE policy on returns. I take that to mean you have 30 days to torture test the item/items and decide if it's junk, or a keeper. Just keep that receipt.



















If I am wrong in my understanding and you are talking about lathes, make darn sure the ShopSmith has a dual bearing quill, or my thinking is the HF lathes may be a better bet, unless you want to update the bearings. Extend the quill fully, lock it down, and see if it will go up, and down with manual pressure. If it's stiff you are good to go. I've never seen a single quill tool that wouldn't bounce up and down like a springy diving board. That doesn't make for a great lathe.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

The green HF midi lathe is excellent. Regarding tools though, I would no buy any lathe tool that isn't HSS (unless you count carbide inserted tools). I started out with the cheap set of HF and some vintage gouges that were all carbon steel. There's just too much surface being covered on a lathe for carbon steel to hold an edge. The more expensive set of HF tools is HSS and I've heard a lot of "meh" about them. I don't know about the SS tools but I'd check to see if they're HSS. If they are, they'll almost certainly be stamped as such.

If that falls through, look at Hurricane and Benjamin's Best tools. They're excellent value for the buck.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

By you initial post, I thought you were new to turning. If that is the case, any lathe that will spin wood SAFELY will get you into turning. If you love it you will have gained experience as to what you want to turn, upgrade your lathe and associated equipment. If you are able to acquire cutting tools at a good price, they will always be useful for regrinding, special use, etc. You will have to get into sharpening equipment and procedure that will make those gouges useful and you are off into the world of "makin shavings" (Big Guy reference) Good Luck


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

Never used the Harbor Freight chisels, but the Shopsmith ones I had were ok. Certainly geared more towards rough or large work as they were all pretty chunky feeling.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the great responces. 
Aj2…..Yes, I know HF is not the greatest out there but my 25 year old HF air drill is still going strong yet my Hilti cordless drill only lasted about 4 years, and I only oiled the day I bought it. Besides, not all of us can afford the top of the line out there.

Tvrgeek…..Unfortunatly, here in Bakeresfield i'm lucky to at least have a HF.

TherealSteveN…..You understand corectly, I was talking Chisels only. I curently have the cheaper set from HF but went to buy the Shopsmith set yesterday.

HokieKen…..Neither the HF or Shopsmith set have HSS except the 1 and only Benjamine Best I picked up somewhere I dont even remember.

mike02719…..I'm new to turning on a real lathe. My homemade was ok but was only made so I could make me some tool handles, I never expected to buy a real lathe. I'm more then familiar with sharpening blades and chisels so I don't expect any problems with these.

RobHannon…..I'm hoping the Shopsmith set will get me by for awhile anyway , at least asOP long as it takes me to get some experience.

Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Still use the HF hss tools (pic above with maroon handles) I bought 8 yrs ago. They are just fine to start, and are great for grinding up to try new shapes/bevels. Any tools that are not hss are not worth the time to mess with, since they have to be sharpened all the time.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

So, are the light colored handled cutters HSS or only the dark ones?


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The HF chisels pitured above ($70 and $80 sets) are both HSS, per the specs on the HF website.


----------



## thehammer (Jan 31, 2009)

WoodenDreams…..Thank You, I wasn't to sure.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Don't overlook knives like Benjamin's best. They are decent for the money.


----------



## hkmiller (Mar 6, 2018)

This is a good review of the lathe. He also talks about the chisels.








> I m picking up a used HF Mini Lathe at a great deal and was wondering about the quality of Shopsmith Lathe Tools. I already have a set of HF tools that I bought when I made my homemade Lathe but also know someone with a slightly used set of Shopsmith tools # s 555026, 27, 28, 29, & 30 which I found out is just a basic set. I wondering if the Shopsmith set is better quality or is just the same as HF to learn on and just wait and buy a better set later. Thanks for your input
> 
> - John


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> This is a good review of the lathe. He also talks about the chisels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched the video. Knew most of the stuff he talked about, but at the end of it, youtube always shows some more videos that might be of interest. I was intrigued by the thumbnail on this video. I clicked and watched the guy set up a Celtic knot. Then he mounted it onto his lathe. What a trip!! Click on the link and watch it closely. It's amazing what can be accomplished with so little…...




............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

